# Large juice bottles from Local Retailers



## De Shizz (1/3/15)

I was browsing Mount Baker Vapor the other day, and one thing I've always liked about them is that they do 236 ml bottles of juice. The ideal scenario would be finding something ADV-worthy and making one big order every few months or so, cutting your shipping costs down and simply getting more for your money, without going full DIY just yet.

I think this would be a neat idea for local retailers to start, but I'm not going to tell you how to run your business (and there are probably some scale issues involved too that I'm not aware of).
Nevertheless I think it would be a nice way for people to get more of their favourite local juice, especially now with the waves of drippers hitting our shores.

/opinion

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## huffnpuff (1/3/15)

100-200ml bottles would be a good start

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/3/15)

Vapour Mountain Baby! 

Tropical Ice from @Oupa in 100ml Bottles! Yeah!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Jakey (1/3/15)

Im not big into menthol. Only 1 I actually enjoyed was plasma juice (vape elixir) but rob has me rather curious as to what this tropical ice has to offer.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/3/15)

Jakey said:


> Im not big into menthol. Only 1 I actually enjoyed was plasma juice (vape elixir) but rob has me rather curious as to what this tropical ice has to offer.....



It's a powerful Menthol (Menthol Ice) with Coconut added. If you are not a menthol fan you will probably find it too harsh... but for me it's the most perfect Vape on the planet! Maybe try a 10ml bottle of it with you next Vapour Mountain order...

Some of VM's Juices just shine with a few drops of Menthol... in particular the VM Strawberry and Pineapple juices love a dash of menthol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## De Shizz (1/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vapour Mountain Baby!



Do Vapour Mountain do 100ml bottles? I've never seen those until now.

Ironically, I had VM Litchi in mind while making this thread...


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/3/15)

De Shizz said:


> Do Vapour Mountain do 100ml bottles? I've never seen those until now.
> 
> Ironically, I had VM Litchi in mind while making this thread...



It's not standard but I vape a lot of Tropical Ice so I asked @Oupa and boom! Delivery done!


----------



## Gizmo (1/3/15)

Any manufacturer will do it if requested. Also take note MBV is more of a wholesale DIY shop so that's their target audience.


----------



## Silver (1/3/15)

Great thread @De Shizz 
I agree with you
Sometimes it would be nice to get bigger quantities
But if the price is the same per ml or hardly different, then i would rather stick to more 30ml bottles for convenience

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's a powerful Menthol (Menthol Ice) with Coconut added. If you are not a menthol fan you will probably find it too harsh... but for me it's the most perfect Vape on the planet! Maybe try a 10ml bottle of it with you next Vapour Mountain order...
> 
> Some of VM's Juices just shine with a few drops of Menthol... in particular the VM Strawberry and Pineapple juices love a dash of menthol.



I agree with you on the VM Strawberry @Rob Fisher 
Delicious with some added menthol
So much so that my "Strawberry ice" mix has become my reference juice on which i test various devices. 
@Oupa's strawberry flavour is special.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (2/3/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's a powerful Menthol (Menthol Ice) with Coconut added. If you are not a menthol fan you will probably find it too harsh... but for me it's the most perfect Vape on the planet! Maybe try a 10ml bottle of it with you next Vapour Mountain order...
> 
> Some of VM's Juices just shine with a few drops of Menthol... in particular the VM Strawberry and Pineapple juices love a dash of menthol.



Finally tried some the legendary Tropical Ice with @Philip Dunkley and... it trampled all over me, brought me to my knees, then picked me up and threw me in the gorge - good times 

It's a great quality juice, as all the Vapour Mountain juices are...but it's really only intended for menthol lovers 
It makes us normal vapers cry a little bit

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## VandaL (2/3/15)

I order 100ml bottles of my ADV, grants. I'm currently waiting for another juice which I think may end up being my new ADV. Quacks Goose Juice, Ordered 2 x 120ml's to try but they are also available in 500ml which I will most likely take since I cannot find a bad review of this juice.

The reason why stuff like rocket sheep and other 'premium' brands will never become my ADV is because they are only readily available in 30ml bottles locally. Which is useless if the juice is your ADV.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

